# Total close



## snakedoctor (Apr 20, 2009)

Just about to take delivery of my new beautiful Dolphin Grey TT. Does anybody know of a total close add on for the roof? that can tie into the existing remote, so the roof will open and close by remote?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

No Idea,

but welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  If it is a mk2 then yes there is a system but if it is a mk1 then it cannot be done
Now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

